# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Darood Shareef***

## Sonhal

ASLAM O ALIKUM kia aap log is thread main sirf Darood Shareef posts kar saktay hain ok jee duaoon main yaad rakhye ga JAZAKALLAH tc ALLAH HAFIZ

----------


## Sporadic

????? ??? ??? ???? ???? ??? ???? ??? ???? ??? ??????? ? ??? ??? ??????? ??? ???? ????
????? ???? ??? ???? ???? ??? ???? ??? ????? ??? ??????? ? ??? ??? ??????? ??? ???? ????

----------


## Sonhal

jee bohat shukria jee kesi nay tou post kya hai is main ore boaht khoob likha hai ...mujhay bhe kabhi sikhla dain aisa likhna lol...

----------


## RAHEN

ji mashaALLAH...
jazakALLAH alf khair...keep sharing sis...ache khase sawab kama liya... :Big Grin:

----------


## Sonhal

jee ajj post karoon gi aap bhe kuch posts karo na

----------


## Sonhal



----------


## Sonhal



----------


## Sonhal

koi idhar bhe post kar dya karay swab he milay ga

----------


## Sonhal



----------


## Sonhal



----------


## raiazlan

Jzak Allah and thanx for sharing

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## Sonhal

JazakAllah 
plzz share sum more 
Salallaho ellehe wasllam

----------


## jianrangrej

> ASLAM O ALIKUM kia aap log is thread main sirf Darood Shareef posts kar saktay hain ok jee duaoon main yaad rakhye ga JAZAKALLAH tc ALLAH HAFIZ


mashaallah,,, allah aapki umar me izaafa de...

----------


## Sonhal

is month main jitna zyada ho sakay Darood sahreef parhayin ore dua mulk o qoam k lie karain

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

jazakallah kher

----------


## Sonhal

SALLALHOELLEHE WASLLAM 
ajj juma hai plzz Darood sahreef ki kasrat karain

----------


## Sonhal



----------


## Sonhal



----------


## Sonhal



----------


## Sonhal



----------


## Sonhal



----------


## Sonhal



----------


## Sonhal



----------


## Sonhal



----------


## Sonhal

Sallalhoellehe Wasllam

----------


## Sonhal

Sallalahoelehe Wasllam 
Sallu Allalhabib Sallalahoellhewaslam

----------


## ahssas

*Mashallah very nice sharing Sonhal ...  keep sharing ...*^_^

----------


## Sonhal

ahsas aap bhe plz kuch share karna han

----------


## raiazlan

Jazak-a-ALLAH

----------


## Sonhal

Sallalahoellhe Wasllam

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## Sonhal

sallalhoellhewasllam

----------


## RAHEN

jazakALLAH alf khair...bahut achi collection hai...
ALLAH iska ajar de ..ameen suma ameen.

----------


## Sonhal

thnx 
aap bhe post kejye ga idhar 
jazakAllah 

sallahoellhewasllam

----------

